# Recommend a kindle for a 12 year old



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

My great niece loves to read and will be turning 12.  I thought I would buy her a kindle for her birthday.  I'm  not sure which one to get. I can't decide between the kids bundle and the Paperwhite.  The kids bundle is cheaper, but thought it might be to juvenile for a nearly teen.  What are your thoughts.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

She is almost a teen so you should buy her the Kindle Paperwhite. It is the best seller that Amazon has and is reasonably priced.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

nikkidog said:


> My great niece loves to read and will be turning 12. I thought I would buy her a kindle for her birthday. I'm not sure which one to get. I can't decide between the kids bundle and the Paperwhite. The kids bundle is cheaper, but thought it might be to juvenile for a nearly teen. What are your thoughts.


The kid's bundle is a Fire, isn't it? I guess it would be whether you are wanting to get her a tablet device (the Fire) or strictly a reader (the e-ink Paperwhite). I would go for the Paperwhite since most that age already have access to a tablet/pc/smartphone for games, surfing the net, etc.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm thinking the Paperwhite.  

As an additional bonus gift,  You could talk to her parents about setting up her own amazon account so that the library of books she builds is hers as she turns into an adult in a few years ... I set one up for my nephew and simply reload his account with gift certificates when he starts running low on book purchasing power ....


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with everyone else.  I'd go with the Paperwhite.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Assuming she's mature enough to be reading young adult type books, I would think the kid's tablet is too young for her.  Plus, sometimes a single purpose reader is just better than a tablet with reading apps.  The paperwhite is a great reader.  

Plus, if I had young ones in the house, I would probably let a grounded child keep their reader, where I would put a tablet in the timeout drawer.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  The kids bundle I was thinking of is the Kindle ereader bundle for kids not the fire bundle, but, I agree I'm thinking a Paperwhite would be the way to go.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

The Kid's Bundle, if I'm not mistaken, is a low resolution ereader without a light.  It's okay but the Paperwhite is a far nicer device for reading.

Barry


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Paperwhite it is.  Now hoping it goes on sale again before I have to buy it.  Her birthday isn't until the end of July.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree that the PW is probably the best bang for the buck. The kids bundle one is the basic kindle -- which is a mighty find device -- but the PW will add the light. Be sure to get a cover as well . . . the amazon one is good for the PW, but there are cheaper options that are also quite good.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Actually I think the cheaper Paperwhite covers are a lot better than the one Amazon sells.  I think I paid about $8 for mine and it's still like new after almost 3 years.

I bought the Amazon cover first and it was way too heavy and cumbersome so I sold it to someone who didn't know any better and bought this cheap one and I've never looked back.

I was out in the yard reading that first Paperwhite with that same cover about half an hour ago and even though it's not nearly as nice as the newer ones, it's still a pretty nice device.

Barry


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

How are the Fintie covers?  I always buy the Amazon covers for my readers but the Fintie covers are cheaper and have a lot of fun designs.  I want something that will last, at least for awhile.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

nikkidog said:


> How are the Fintie covers? I always buy the Amazon covers for my readers but the Fintie covers are cheaper and have a lot of fun designs. I want something that will last, at least for awhile.


Fintie covers are fine-n-dandy, especially for the price! I'm still using a Fintie that I bought at the same time I bought a release day Voyage. DH is still using the same Fintie I bought with his PW1. My only personal complaint is no hand strap for holding stability when the case is folded back.

Head on over to the Accessories Forum, lots of cover threads for various Kindles.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

crebel said:


> Fintie covers are fine-n-dandy, especially for the price! I'm still using a Fintie that I bought at the same time I bought a release day Voyage. DH is still using the same Fintie I bought with his PW1. My only personal complaint is no hand strap for holding stability when the case is folded back.
> 
> Head on over to the Accessories Forum, lots of cover threads for various Kindles.


Thanks. I didn't know they had an Accessories Forum. I'll check it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Fintie covers are fine-n-dandy, especially for the price! I'm still using a Fintie that I bought at the same time I bought a release day Voyage. DH is still using the same Fintie I bought with his PW1. My only personal complaint is no hand strap for holding stability when the case is folded back.
> 
> Head on over to the Accessories Forum, lots of cover threads for various Kindles.


Agreed . . . they're lighter, less expensive, and, for me, are just as protective. Only you can work out if it will be good enough for your niece. If she's generally careful, it will probably be fine.

You also will want to think about what account the device will be registered to. Will she have her own -- currently monitored by a parent -- or are you going to put her on some other adult's account. Depending on the kid, I like the idea of her own account -- then it can go with her as she grows. A parent (or aunt  ) can 'fund' it by gift cards with strict instructions not to spend more than that balance. In fact, you may not even need to have a CC on file after the initial set up.

One thing about the bundle -- besides the cover/case that's included, it comes without Sponsored Screensavers and a 2 year warranty. If you want a PW with the same sort of features, you're adding on to the $119 base price by around $40. I don't personally see the SOs as an issue, but maybe some would for a kid. There is a setting to make sure they never show non-family-friendly images/offers. And whether the warranty is a good idea or not really depends on the kid. 

One other thing to consider: is she already a big reader, or is the gift meant to encourage her? I ask because, if it was me, that might make a difference in what I was willing to spend. If I know the kid is a big reader and the thing is going to get a lot of use, I'd have no problem paying for the PW. But if the point is to try to encourage her to read, and I'm not at all sure how well it would work, I think the basic/kids bundle might be the better option. It's not really 'juvenile' as it's the same kindle device -- you just get some extra stuff at a discount. The case is single color so it's not _specifically_ juvenile -- and there are choices, BUT, it's not a screen protector, per se, though looks like it would protect against drops. Might want a sleeve to slip it into as well for screen protection.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Ann.  I think I'm going with the Paperwhite.  She is already a big reader.  I was concerned about the special offers.  Her parents are picky about what they let her read.  I really like the idea of her own account that you and someone else suggested..  I think she can be trusted.  I'll talk to her Mom.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> Thanks Ann. I think I'm going with the Paperwhite. She is already a big reader. I was concerned about the special offers. Her parents are picky about what they let her read. I really like the idea of her own account that you and someone else suggested.. I think she can be trusted. I'll talk to her Mom.


Even with her own account, you should be able to set up the 'parental controls' thing so that she gets age appropriate suggestions.

I have heard people say, 'oh, but kids are smart and can get around such things.' Well, sure. But my position would be: the kindle is for YOUR use, but there are rules about what you are allowed to read/browse. I (as a parent) have the right to ask to look at it any time and see what you have on it. And I have the right to have the log in info for your Amazon account and the right to check ANY TIME to see what you're looking at. That's parenting 101 as far as I'm concerned.  When the kid's shown me they can be trusted, the spot checks will be less frequent.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm sure glad I'm 75 years old and I didn't grow up at a time when my parents could check on me that closely.  Not that I think that's a bad thing.  I'm a parent too, again, that was before the internet.  I fully understand the need to keep an eye on kids.

But that's when I'm talking about other kids.  I loved having the freedom of not being checked up on.  Once when I was 12 some other kids and me broke into a swiming pool and went swimming.  No-one ever found out.  When I was 14 I ran away from home and went to work on a farm.  They called my parents although I didn't know that till I went back home in time for school to start.  It was one of my best summers.

I realize none of those things would be difficult today but today kids think in tech terms and that probably defines their range of ideas and they must feel terribly watched and looked after.  I was free to get in as much trouble as I wanted as long as I was willing to pay the price.

I wonder if this is one of the drawbacks of tech.  How do kids learn to look after themselves with someone always watching them?  I learned a lot, a big city boy working on that farm, and I still remember how much more fun it was to swim against the rules. 

In those days "porn" was a little tiny booklet of rather silly x rated cartoons 8 pages long.  About half the boys in my school had one.  I didn't but I would have if I wasn't spending all my spare money on books and model airplanes.  There was no way parents could monitor that.  I doubt if many ever found out about it.  Probably those parents who did never mentioned it.

Kids need a chance to get in trouble when they're young enough that it doesn't wreck their lives if it goes wrong.  That's how they develop perspective when they become old enough that going wrong can be disasterous.

Barry


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Barrymore doesn't sound like you did anything to bad (maybe the running away), but working on a farm for the whole summer would be great life experience.  Sounds like you had a fun childhood.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

nikkidog said:


> Barrymore doesn't sound like you did anything to bad (maybe the running away), but working on a farm for the whole summer would be great life experience. Sounds like you had a fun childhood.


Yeah it seems like i did when I think back on it but even though I probably had a lot more freedom than most I still felt oppressed much of the time. I guess that's part of being a kid. 

I never got into any serious trouble although I was always in some sort of minor trouble. Just lucky, I guess.

Probalby the most trouble I ever got in was from reading. I always had a paperback in my hip pocket and one day it was "Peyton Place". A teacher saw that and sent me to the principal who kicked me out of school but agreed to discuss letting me back in if my parents both came to talk to him.

I don't know how many of you are old enough to remember "Peyton Place" and the impact it had. It was everything you expect from a steamy book in the 1950's. The world saw it as skirting the boundries of pornography. It was banned practically everywhere. What nobody bothered to notice is that it was in every sense of the word, good literature. It just might be the Great American Novel. It's an absolutely beautiful book. I was reading it for the first time then and I've probably read it every 4 or 5 years ever since. Also it turns out to be the most money-making book ever written, in terms of sales, movies, TV series, etc.

Anyway my parents showed up. Both had already read it. Both were extremely angry at the school's reaction to it. They got in a heated argument and they finally compromised by letting me back into school if I promised not to carry books in my pants pockets anymore. I hated that and a few weeks later I started carrying them again, with no problems.

Barry


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

barryem said:


> Probalby the most trouble I ever got in was from reading. I always had a paperback in my hip pocket and one day it was "Peyton Place". A teacher saw that and sent me to the principal who kicked me out of school but agreed to discuss letting me back in if my parents both came to talk to him.
> 
> I don't know how many of you are old enough to remember "Peyton Place" and the impact it had. It was everything you expect from a steamy book in the 1950's. The world saw it as skirting the boundries of pornography. It was banned practically everywhere. What nobody bothered to notice is that it was in every sense of the word, good literature. It just might be the Great American Novel. It's an absolutely beautiful book. I was reading it for the first time then and I've probably read it every 4 or 5 years ever since. Also it turns out to be the most money-making book ever written, in terms of sales, movies, TV series, etc.
> 
> Barry


Barry, your parents sound like they have (or had) sense. Payton Place was a little before my time, though I remember hearing of the show. I didn't realize there was actually a book. I'll have to check it out and possibly add it to my list of books to read.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I wasn't allowed to read books like Peyton Place when I was a kid.  Just bought a copy and going to read it now that I'm in my 60s.  I think I'm old enough now.  Lol


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I noticed the Paperwhite bundle (Paperwhite, Amazon cover & adaptor) is on sale.  My nieces birthday is not until 7/30 which would put it out of the 30 day return if something wasn't right (like splotchy screen).  Does anyone know how long Amazon usually keeps, things on sale?  I guess I could open it up and look at it before I give it to her but kind of hate to do that.  Thoughts?


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

I remember back in 1970 when I was 12, and imagine having a device that has me looking for books to read.  How cool is that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> I noticed the Paperwhite bundle (Paperwhite, Amazon cover & adaptor) is on sale. My nieces birthday is not until 7/30 which would put it out of the 30 day return if something wasn't right (like splotchy screen). Does anyone know how long Amazon usually keeps, things on sale? I guess I could open it up and look at it before I give it to her but kind of hate to do that. Thoughts?


It varies . . . . the current sale might be sort of connected to Fathers' Day coming up?

I think if you buy it and indicate it's a gift, and then she opens it and it's defective, you can probably convince them to let you return it even if you bough it more than a month earlier. BUT, you'd probably just want to replace it and you really have a full year to do that.

The return policy essentially says that you can return it within 30 days for a refund less return shipping costs. But if it's defective and you want a replacement, that comes under the general warranty which is good for a year. Which would, arguably, start when it was registered to an account. Which would be when she actually received it as a gift.

But it might be something to call someone there and ask about.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

nikkidog said:


> I wasn't allowed to read books like Peyton Place when I was a kid. Just bought a copy and going to read it now that I'm in my 60s. I think I'm old enough now. Lol


In one sense you might be disappointed; it won't shock you today. Compared to today's average novel "Peyton Place" is mild stuff.
Here's the opening line:

"Indian summer is like a woman. Ripe, hotly passionate, but fickle, she comes and goes as she pleases so that one is never sure whether she will come at all, nor for how long she will stay."

That line is a perfect example of just how hot this book is, and just how beautiful. Anyone who's shocked or offended by it should probably avoid weather reports. 

Barry


----------

